# Good cuticle cream???



## itzmarylicious (Dec 23, 2006)

In the winter my hands get so dry!! my cuticles are even worse. they look so horrible. theyre cracked and super ashy. can you guys recommend me a good cuticle cream?? I tried burts bees but it doesnt seem to do anything. Thanks guys~~


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 24, 2006)

burts bees lemon butter cuticle cream.

oh my god it works wonders!


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 24, 2006)

Sephora Cuticle Care Pen


----------



## YoursEvermore (Dec 24, 2006)

I use Solar Oil on mine and I love it. I know it's not a cream, but the oil works better, in my experience. I just swipe it on after I've done my nails (and they've dried) and it soaks in, or I rub it in (if there's no nail polish to worry about messing up). I get mine through a friend who's a nail technician, but you can order it online or get it at Ulta.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> HTH!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 24, 2006)

Ditto on Solar Oil... I haven't tried Burt's Bees yet, but I hear it's really good too


----------



## Amandine (Dec 24, 2006)

I really like Crabtree and Evelyn La Source Cuticle Creme. The whole line is awesome


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thx for all the great tips, I've been looking for one myself!


----------



## itzmarylicious (Dec 24, 2006)

yea thanks guys!!! i'll try some out and let you know~~~


----------



## AquaBlu (Dec 29, 2006)

Rub some antibiotic ouintment on them right before bedtime. I also like Burts Bees Lemon Balm.


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 29, 2006)

solar oil...i'm going to see if they have that here in freakin' ontario!


----------



## itzmarylicious (Dec 29, 2006)

alot of you said burts bee's i have that and it never really does anything when i put it on. maybe i'm doing it wrong or something! ive been trying olive oil on my whole hand and it works pretty well. hehe


----------

